# Charter Arms UC38Spl.



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

This is my Charter Arms Undercover 38Spl. This is the very first handguns Mfg. by Charter Arms. Bought New in 1979 Paid $135

Just added the Pachmayr Grips making it usable as a backup defence handgun.
http://www.photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=5517046


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I've owned several. Nice guns. I always thought the yoke assembly looked weak, but I never had any problems with it.

Didn't have chamfered chambers, so loading/reloading was sticky. I took about half a jillionth of an inch off the sharp edges with a case deburring tool; that fixed that.

The cylinder latch is sharp, though, and used to draw blood from my thumb.

I wouldn't hesitate to carry an Undercover for self-defense. Good basic gun.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice gun, I've got a Bulldog in 44spcl that I like a lot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I bounced this over from general semi-auto to the revolver section....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Carried several different ones over the years. I liked the the .44 Bulldog better but thats just me. Never had one fail on me.


----------

